# Prospects for Mechanical Engineering jobs



## Sonia_manish (Mar 8, 2016)

Has anybody lately got any good job offers in Mechanical Engineering.Whats the prospects, pay packages(Net take home)& cost of living. I've mre than 10+ yrs of experience in designing of system on CAD softwares.:juggle:


----------



## Vanessa_abroad (Sep 12, 2016)

Hey! 

Currently, people working in the field of mechanical engineering earn about 61,900 EUR/year before tax. You will earn more in the drug industry (around 76,000 EUR) or automotive engineering (66,000 EUR).

So your income always depends on the industry. 

Best,
Vanessa


----------



## Vanessa_abroad (Sep 12, 2016)

Whoops, forgot about that:

Concerning the costs of living: This depends on where you plan to stay in Germany. 

Generally speaking, München, Frankfurt/Main, Hamburg, Stuttgart and Berlin belong to the most expensive cities in Germany (especially when it comes to costs of living and going out). Frankfurt/Main is currently considered to be the most expensive city in Germany. 

Best,
Vanessa


----------



## Sonia_manish (Mar 8, 2016)

Vanessa_abroad said:


> Whoops, forgot about that:
> 
> Concerning the costs of living: This depends on where you plan to stay in Germany.
> 
> ...


Thanks Vanessa ! that was helpful.

Do this migrant crisis & coming election is having any effect on job scenario. I'm worried what would be the chances of getting job once I land there ? 

Sonia_manish


----------

